# [SOLVED] Wireless repeater problems?



## tjjmaxd (Jul 30, 2011)

I recently purchased a wireless repeater to extend my wireless range, and have been trying to set it up now for the last 4 hours, still with no success.
The user manual tells me i need to go to the devices settings page which involves opening a web browser and typing in a given ip address. It worked for me once, i had the page open and was trying to configure all the settings correctly, but, the repeater still would not work. I restarted my computer and now when i try to reconnect to that page, it says that it cannot be found. 
someone suggested using "run" and "ipconfig" to see if the ip has changed but every time i try this and type it into the run command box, hitting "ok" displays the run application for less than a second and I'm at a loss as to what I can do. Ive tried it on two computers now, with two different operating systems, vista ultimate, and xp, and still nothing, my wireless signal is still awful and the repeater is beginning to look like a rather large waste of time effort and money.

Please help. . . somebody?

P.S.
The repeater which is technically a multi-functional router, did have the same ssid as the main wireless router yet, every time i tried to connect to the signal it gave out i could not connect with any device.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless repeater problems?*








and welcome to the Forum

Those things can be problematic . . If you cannot log onto it using the manufacturers proceedure, I would take it back


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wireless repeater problems?*

If you have tried connecting wirelessly to the repeater try conecting an ethernet cable from your computer to the Lan port of repeater and try and connect via its webpage ip again.

If that fails power down router, repeater and computer leave for 2 minutes.

Power up the repeater when is fully powered up power up your computer but not your main router and try and connect to the repeater via ethernet cable if successful change ssid so it is different to main routers ssid.

Turn main router back on.

Then configure repeater as per manual instructions.

If it fails to connect then as rich said rma it as it may be faulty.


----------



## tjjmaxd (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Wireless repeater problems?*

Ok well, I've managed to get back onto the settings page and I've set it up to be on repeater mode, but everytime I unplug my LAN cable from the back of it and try to use it as the wireless repeater nothing can connect to the Internet? Plug the LAN back in and it's a perfectly fine wireless AP but I thought repeaters were supposed to pick up wireless signals and re-broadcast them, am I wrong or have I just set it up wrong again?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wireless repeater problems?*

Please give make, model and model no's or main router and wireless repaeter please.


----------



## tjjmaxd (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Wireless repeater problems?*

Repeater is an Intellinet 150N access point. Serial code : GAP-215N13C0200342 

Router is a BT Voyager 2110


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wireless repeater problems?*

In basic settings set AP mode to universal repeater.

In band set it to b\g only.

Set ESSID to the repeaters ssid.

Set channel no to the same as the voyager.

To set the root AP ssid click on wireless site survey and choose your voyagers ssid form that.

Click apply to save settings and auto re-boot of repeater.


----------



## tjjmaxd (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Wireless repeater problems?*

Still not working, those settings were exact, still nothing. When I plug out the LAN cable, it still will not work properly, when I plug it back in the signal is perfect. I've tried every channel on every setting. . . I give up :/


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wireless repeater problems?*

It doesn't connect to the repeater when you click on ssid any error messages?

If you have security set on your main router wep, wpa or wpa2 you need to apply same settings on the repeater use the network key in use on main router. 

Apologies i omitted security settings from my last post.

Keep the channel setting to the same as main router.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless repeater problems?*

Hello,

If it's such a hassle trying to setup the repeater and obviously not working as it supposed to be you shd RMA it and this time get a diff one.


----------



## tjjmaxd (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Wireless repeater problems?*

yup, i took your advice and bought one of these things that sends the signal all throughout the wires in my house, working fantastically, and as simple as 3 steps. probably shouldve bought that one first  oh well  thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless repeater problems?*

Glad you got it working . .


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wireless repeater problems?*

No worries glad to help.


----------

